# Sync impossible, ATV ne répond pas. Port 3689



## BELLAHCENE (23 Mai 2010)

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Bonjour,
Impossible de partager et de synchroniser mes contenus (photos, musique) depuis Itunes sur ATV. Pour faire court, lATV est branché, fonctionne, il est connecté à ma réseau Wifi sans pb, la TV lie bien le contenu lATV. 
Lorsque je souhaite lire ou partager (synchroniser) le contenu de ma bibliothèque Itune avec ATV  le message ci-dessous apparait :

Lapple TV ne répond pas. Assurez-vous que tout logiciel coupe-feu activé sur cet ordinateur est configuré de manière à autoriser les communications sur le port 3689. Jai été automatiquement dirigé sur le support on-line dapple TV.
*Configuration de coupe-feu sur un Mac pour une utilisation avec lApple TV, jai lue et suivi les consignes, rien ny fait .  
J'ai éteint, rallumer à plusieurs reprises l'ensemble des éléments (Imac, ATV, Livebox, TV)
*[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Auriez-vous une suggestion svp ?*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]* merci 

Voici ma configuration machine 
Imac 24 Alu, *Itunes version 9.1.1 (12), Logiciel Apple TV 3.2, Max OS version 10.5.8
Processeur 2,4 GhZ intel Core 2

  [/FONT]


----------



## wayne (31 Mai 2010)

si tu peux risquer de perdre le contenu de l'appleTV, interrdit la synchro et supprime le lien AppleTv dans les préférences iTunes, réinitialise entierement ton AppleTv, et réinstalle la. Refait ensuite toute les mise àjour de l'AppleTv et retente une synchro. J'ai eu un pb de synchro car l'iMac et l'AppleTv ne se comprenait plus. Je l'ai résolu comme ça et depuis, touti va bene.


----------

